# Wine from can apple juice?



## DageonYar (Nov 3, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has made wine from canned apple juice like you can get in the grocery stores? It's says 100% pure, from concentrate, with no additives (ingredients, water, apple juice, Vitamin C). I like the flavour of the juice by itself, and was wondering if it would make an anywhere near decent wine?


----------



## cpfan (Nov 3, 2009)

I haven't done it, but there's a can of apple juice in the pantry that was bought for that purpose. I'll be following the suggested method at a UK web-site, that they call Wine #1.

http://www.winesathome.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=1562

Steve


----------



## non-grapenut (Nov 3, 2009)

I have made wine from each: canned apple, pineapple and peach juice. Each has turned out good. I had trouble clearing the peach and had to use bentonite after about 6 rackings, but it all turned out good. The only caveat, it may lack body. Boil 3 coined bananas (skin + all) with enough water to cover them and add this slurry to each gallon of juice you are using and you won't fret this.


----------



## DageonYar (Nov 3, 2009)

Oft wondered about the banana for body. Should the bananas be green/ripe/overripe?


----------



## non-grapenut (Nov 3, 2009)

DageonYar said:


> Oft wondered about the banana for body. Should the bananas be green/ripe/overripe?



It really doesn't matter, but it's easier to coin green to ripe...

Jack Keller has a good canned apple juice recipe:

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request200.asp


----------



## St Allie (Nov 3, 2009)

I have made cider from storebought cloudy apple juice mixed with the clear crisp green juice variety.. and it wouldn't clear.. The teenagers drank it anyway.. but it had no preservatives.. it had been pasteurised and was from concentrates. I've never had any problems getting cider to clear when made fresh from my own apples.

Have always used really black, overripe bananas myself.. I suppose they will be higher in sugars though.

Allie


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 3, 2009)

Interesting to see this post because at this very moment I am waiting for my "new" batch to rest before I add my "additives".

I started with 4 gallons of Tree Top apple juice(pre mixed)

I had like 5 pounds of frozen, peeled bananas lingering in the freezer, I forgot about them. They thought they were hiding behind the salmon, but I found them!!!!

They were a little dark but I wasn't to worried. I put them in a pot a poured in a half a gallon of water, brought it to a boil, and then simmered them for 30 mins. I then poured them through a sieve over the fermenter and allowed them to "drip dry". As they were draining I periodically poured about 1 gallon of apple juice over them, and continued to allow it to drain. I tossed out the pulp and added 3 more gallons of Apple juice. I stirred in 4 teaspoons of lemon juice and tossed in a cinnamon stick, not sure why, but it is fun to see it float around.

I heated a little of the juice and dissolved 2 cups of brown sugar and 10 cups of white sugar. My starting SG is 1.090 @ 90 deg.

In a little while I will add 1/4 teaspoon K Meta, 3 tsp. nutrient and 1 tsp Tannin and stir it good and allow it to sit for about 12 hours. I will then add 4 tsp Pectin E and allow it to sit for an additional 12 hours.

I am going to use a starter made from Cotes de Blanc.

I have no idea how this is going to turn out, but I have a good feeling about it.

Troy


----------



## non-grapenut (Nov 4, 2009)

Troy, your spiced cider sounds great!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------

